

To the Mun and Back: Kerbal Space Program - CoryOndrejka
http://www.polygon.com/features/2014/1/27/5338438/kerbal-space-program

======
hexscrews
Is anyone else having serious trouble in firefox with this website? I tried to
increase the font size for my own personal readability and now the margins are
all over the place without being able to scroll.

~~~
dubfan
Yeah, something keeps scrolling off screen (probably the flying Kerbal) and
the side nav floats into the middle of the text.

------
atgm
Does anyone know how to get a version of this without the animations and
stuff? It's a little hard to read.

